# стоит ли переходить на gentoo

## zerocool0507

Вот замечаю как пишут хорошие и плохое моменты gentoo

вот задумался может и мне попробовать перейти

но все говорят что gentoo тяжела в установки так и в настройке но быстра в работе

может посоветуете что то почитать прежде чем переходить?

сам использую kUbuntu

какие можете сказать плюсы и минусы gentoo

спасибо

----------

## megabaks

на самом деле гента очень проста

просто нужно читать доки - начать стоит с рукокниги

ну это покури http://megabaks.blogspot.ru/2013/01/gentoo.html

----------

## FlaTHunTeR

Не в скорости суть.  :Smile: 

Главный его плюс - гибкость.

Цена вопроса: время.

Всё зависит от того что ты хочешь получить от системы.

Нужно будет долго разбираться, много читать и думать.  :Wink: 

Ты готов к таким затратам усилий и времени? Тогда дерзай!

----------

## baldrs

Ставится она легко и просто, главное не лениться разбираться и читать маны/гугл/форум/рукокнигу.  Правда потом до идеала она не сразу доводится, а скажем так, в процессе работы. Но результат превосходит все ожидания. Особенно, когда наконец запускается wifi =)

----------

## TigerJr

хэндбук

А главное идти вперед и не останавливаться... 

Обычно человек говорит - 

Для этого сервака я бы выбрал убунту,

Для другого сервака я бы выбрал фрю,

НО когда ты можешь всё выше перечисленное реализовать на генто - тогда тебе нет смылсла спрашивать в чём его приимущества.

Прошу прощения за философство...

----------

## umka69

Ставь, если не боишься курить мануалы. Много курить.)   :Wink: 

Только вот мой совет. Даже два.

НАЧИНАЙ С ВИРТУАЛЬНОЙ МАШИНЫ

ИЗУЧИ СВОЕ ЖЕЛЕЗО. ВСЕ И ДОСКОНАЛЬНО.

----------

## megabaks

виртуалка убивает всё желание изучать систему, т.к. это не единственная система, а потому это не является необходимым

чтобы быстро освоится нужна единственная система и в ней надо захотеть странного, очень странного - тогда что-то поймёшь

а виртуалка - это детский сад

----------

## asm64

Gentoo это:

* прозрачность работы и как следствие простота и понятность настройки.

* конструктор. исходный минимализм и как следствие непревзайдённая гибкость.

* глубинное понимание что да как в этих ваших линуксах.

* отменная скорость работы, ибо запиливается под нужный CPU и со всякими SSE.., 3DNOW.. и многопоточностью.

ИМХО самый сложные дистрибутивы - это DEB и RPM основанные. Там столько напилено кем-то, как-то и ничего не понятно как работает. Если тебе нужен, скажем jack сервер или ещё какая не тривиальная задача, то придётся потратить много сил и нервов, чтобы разобраться как запилить это всё.

В Gentoo как всегда всё просто. Достаточно включить в USE флаги jack с помощью ufed и запилить реалтайм в ядро остальное сделают genkernel и emerge. Ну ещё краем глаза глянуть (обычно не более 2-х минут) в howto, чтобы ничего не упустить.

Благодаря концепции портежей Gentoo самая простая система.

Самая сложная система  - это закрытая система. Например Windows. Ошибка по адресу ... или ошибка NNN и всё! Никто, кроме разработчиков не знает как решить. Можно конечно с красными глазами просидеть в отладчике и покопаться в машинном коде, но это гон! Проще залить образ gentoo за 30 минут и счастье!!

----------

## atykhonov

 *zerocool0507 wrote:*   

> Вот замечаю как пишут хорошие и плохое моменты gentoo
> 
> вот задумался может и мне попробовать перейти
> 
> но все говорят что gentoo тяжела в установки так и в настройке но быстра в работе
> ...

 

Я относительно недавно (где-то перед Новым Годом) поставил себе gentoo. Перед этим на ubuntu несколько лет сидел.

Познакомился с gentoo несколько лет назад, когда искал linux, который пойдет на очень древнем нотбуке с еле читающим сидиромом и битым hdd. Пробовал debian и gentoo. Только gentoo-установщик мог загрузиться... Но не встал из-за проблем hdd...

Потом находясь на ubuntu 11.04 меня начали беспокоить мысли о том, что скоро придеться апгрейдиться на более новую версию. Это совсем не радовало потому, что родной убунтовский агрейд у меня два раза перед этим должным образом не срабатывал и приходилось всё с нуля устанавливать. А соответственно и настраивать всю систему. А это очень долго и утомительно.

Потом как-то случайно набрел на обсуждение gentoo и гентушник рассказал очень кратко о том, как живется с gentoo. Перспективы меня порадовали, особенно то, что с gentoo можно жить много-много лет подряд не заботясь о переустанавке дистрибутива.

И я решился. Сразу наверное скажу, что пробовать — не стоит. Стоит — ставить. И обязательно стоит дойти до финишной прямой! Этот опыт — бесценный. А потом решишь — оставаться или нет. Тем более можешь на всякий случай оставить kubuntu. Ubuntu у меня до сих пор стоит. Не мешает.

У меня опыта в linux было не так много. Ну чтобы действительно разбираться... Пользовался ubuntu, где-то что-то настраивал, где-то админил, но вот чтобы действительно понимать — с этим трудно... Много разных проблем было у меня с ubuntu... Не засыпал нормально, какие-то глюки с видеокарточкой, не хибернейтился... Wifi постоянно пересоеденялся, а вместе с ним и рабочий vpn, что очень мешало в работе... Потом какая-то зараза постоянно мне переписывала /etc/hosts...

С этим мелким опытом все же решился. Я думал что фиг мне получиться установить. Но какая же радость была что всё-таки получилось!  :Smile: 

Чтобы было для меня самым тяжелым. Создание kernel и настройка wifi.

Создание ядра пришлось туго потому что не понятно что там надо вообще. Но google очень даже помог. В интернете много информации. Кое-как выставил опции. Конечно, сразу не взлетало. Думал, что капец, надо будет всё наново переустанавливать, то есть сначала проходить установку, а ннет. Достаточно было загрузиться с загрузочного, пересоздать kernel и надеятся на то, что загрузка пройдет успешно. Загрузка пошла, что-то еще потом не срабатывало, что-то еще надо было допилить в kernel'e, пересобрать... Но это уже не проблема. Делается легко. Что-то подпилить, что-то слегка перестроить, что очень хорошо, всегда можно.

С wifi сложная штука получилась. Не знал как решить. Несколько вечеров подряд боролся пока не нашел решение. Скачал с intel.com дрова, положил куда надо и взлетело. Потом еще надо было пободаться с настройкой. Но после всё этого я даже не замечаю wifi. Он просто себе работает. Бесперебойно.

Я сам всё искал и настраивал. Хотя мог написать на форум или на irc — и там, и там, — много гентушников готовых помочь советом.

Сама установка, как писал, — безценный опыт. Очень многому научился, многое узнал пока устанавливал. Мне лично трудно было, но я считаю что все это не зря. Я за несколько месяцев на gentoo узнал o linux больше чем за несколько лет на ubuntu.

После того как установил надо было конечно же настроить. Настройка тоже заняла приличное время. Ну чтобы уж точно как хочеться до мелочей. А сейчас очень доволен.

Система работает очень стабильно. Иногда бывает что chrome съедает почти всю оперативку и система тормозит, но тормозит, не зависает как это было у меня в ubuntu. Ту надо было ресетом перегружать. Система работает очень шустро. У меня процессор i5. Так даже в mutt ощущаю существенный прирост в производительности. При этом, есть еще возможности ускорить систему. Но я пока что и этим доволен. Может когда-то займусь, когда будет время.

Что почитать прежде чем переходить... Почитай гентушников и их отзывы... Что пишут на разных форумах. За что они любят gentoo.

Плюсы gentoo:

* быстрая и стабильная

* нету никаких дистрибутивов как в ubuntu. Нету gentoo A, gentoo B, C и не надо искать информацию подходящую именно для твоего gentoo. Как это с ubuntu: Natty Narwhal, Oneiric Ocelot, Precise Pangolin... Не надо искать конфиги, настройки всяких там видеокарт именно для своей версии. Нету надобности искать репозитории именно для твоей версии... Gentoo — един. Конечно gentoo от gentoo может очень даже отличаться из-за различий в конфигурации и конечно же могут быть out dated доки.... Но основа — едина.

* огромный репозиторий с софтом. Есть дополнительные репозитории, если чего-то не хватает. Я нашел всё что мне надо было.

* gentoo не надо переустанавливать. Конечно надо переодически обновлять софт и ядро. Это для меня намного легче чем обновлять целый дистрибутив.

* gentoo -- ­это не только операционная система, но и среда. Это уникальные в своем роде, детальные, замечательные доки. Это дружественные гентушники.

* gentoo многому учит. Выбирать правильный софт, настраивать его. Учит разгребать глюки. Учит разбираться в linux. Учит.

Минусы gentoo:

* наверное, наверное, кому как, но для меня актуально: установить и настроить — сложно. Даже не столько сложно, как долго.

* долго компилятся большие проги (gnome, chrome, firefox) — цена за производительность. 

* можно натолкнуться на конкретные грабли. Как вот у меня несколько недель назад пропал звук. Дооолго пытался восстановить — всё было тщетно. А сегодня почти случайно остановил одну прогу для звука и звук опять заработал. (опять таки — учит: не надо устанавливать что попало).

P.S. Если будешь устанавливать gentoo возле kubuntu, может на всякий случай пропусти при установке установку grub для gentoo. Попользуйся первое время grub2 kubuntu. Он должен автоматически найти gentoo. А если не найдет, то легко найти как обновить. Я себе пока что оставил grub2 тем самым несколько упростил установку.

----------

## seokane

Поддерживаю в том плане, что пробовать не надо - надо сразу ставить в качестве основной системы, попутно изучая и разбираясь что к чему. Конечно же, лучше начинать установку не с основного своего десктопа (если он ежедневно используется в работе - первая установка до рабочего состояния у меня заняла 3 суток), а к примеру с ноутбука/нетбука, старого компа.

----------

## TigerJr

 *umka69 wrote:*   

> Ставь, если не боишься курить мануалы. Много курить.)  
> 
> Только вот мой совет. Даже два.
> 
> НАЧИНАЙ С ВИРТУАЛЬНОЙ МАШИНЫ
> ...

 

Бросай курить, рак будет)))

 *atykhonov wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Потом как-то случайно набрел на обсуждение gentoo и гентушник рассказал очень кратко о том, как живется с gentoo. Перспективы меня порадовали, особенно то, что с gentoo можно жить много-много лет подряд не заботясь о переустанавке дистрибутива.
> 
> Потом находясь на ubuntu 11.04 меня начали беспокоить мысли о том, что скоро придеться апгрейдиться на более новую версию. Это совсем не радовало потому, что родной убунтовский агрейд у меня два раза перед этим должным образом не срабатывал и приходилось всё с нуля устанавливать. А соответственно и настраивать всю систему. А это очень долго и утомительно.
> ...

 

С убунтой тоже можно жить годами не переставляя систему, потому как бессмысленными обновлениями можно испортить любой дистрибутив и даже платный RedHaT!!!

Ко всему прочему сижу на генте с 2005 года и обновления системы тоже часто приводили к крахам, стал пользоваться избранными обновлениями и стараюсь не часто обновлять порты, потому как после обновления портов некоторое ПО нужно перебрать с другими USE-флагами, а ebuild нужной версии уже удалён в портах  :Sad: . 

Гентоо - это не панацея от всех болезней, потому как сам некоторыми болен. Я лишь пытаюсь его вылечить от некоторых симптомов.

 *asm64 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ИМХО самый сложные дистрибутивы - это DEB и RPM основанные. Там столько напилено кем-то, как-то и ничего не понятно как работает. Если тебе нужен, скажем jack сервер или ещё какая не тривиальная задача, то придётся потратить много сил и нервов, чтобы разобраться как запилить это всё. 
> 
>  В Gentoo как всегда всё просто. Достаточно включить в USE флаги jack с помощью ufed и запилить реалтайм в ядро остальное сделают genkernel и emerge. Ну ещё краем глаза глянуть (обычно не более 2-х минут) в howto, чтобы ничего не упустить.
> ...

 

Аху***ь как всё просто. 

Включить USE флаги, окей просто.

Запилить реалтайм в ядро, вот тут я чот не уверен

genkernel, по умолчанию в дистрибутиве его нет!!

установить gentoolkit, хм а ещё что?

а если всё просто нафига писать такую статью http://www.gentoo.org/doc/ru/genkernel.xml ??? придётся курить её!!

emerge gentoo-sources && cd /usr/src/linux && make menuconfig && make modules && make bzImage && make modules_install && make install это НЕ ОДНО ДЕЙСТВИЕ

emerge grub lilo

конфигурировать загрузчик...................................

Сколько времени прошло?? и не час и не два )))))))))))))))))))))))

Нифига не тривиальная задача... я мало людей встречал которые освоили компиляцию ядра. 

посравнению с 

```

apt-get install jack jackd jackeq

```

Ты так сказал, как будто родить просто - каждый дурак сможет. Тупо залез на гинекологическое кресло ноги раздвинул и всё вылезло. Чем там люди занимаются что по 40 часов пыжатся!?

----------

